# bringing fiancee in mexico



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

how can i bring my fiance by using a working visa? what kind of visa should i apply to her?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will each need separate visas under your separate qualifications.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

i see, so she can only get visitante

what about if you already have permanent residente

can you include her to your application?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Possibly. Mexico is rather flexible with common law and concubine relationships, but you might have to prove that it has existed for a long time. Ask at your nearest Mexican consulate.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you

maybe ill try what best for her if i got lucky to have a permanente residente

another question where can you travel without problem or visa free if you have your permanente residente? can i use this card to travel in US or shengen area?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Your Mexican visa is irrelevant for travel to other countries: international travel in any other country only considers your passport.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

i see
thank you


----------

